
Jet-Powered Flying Taxi Startup Seeks Safety Approval - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/jet-powered-flying-taxi-startup-lilium-seeks-safety-approval
======
kheyanne
It's exciting to see how startup redefines the world as we see it. If this new
mode of transportation pushes through then traveling has just gotten a lot
faster. Hopefully, it's going to be a lot safer as well.

